# Alltrax AXE heat sink/cooling?



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

I've got an alltrax axe 4834 on my motorcycle conversion project and I'm wondering if I need to add a cooling fan or something else to keep it from overheating? It is underneath the old gas tank, so not much airflow going on. It is atttched to frame (steel frame) so maybe that will act as enough to of a heat sink? Anyways, haven't had overheating problems yet but I haven't ridden it far either... so just wanted to see what seems like a good idea to do.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, high temperatures is the enemy of electronic. Add an heat sink below the alltrax with a small fan can help. But do you need it?
You can monitor the Alltrax controller temperature with a computer and the Alltrax program.

Hey, I'm fan of your speedometer!!


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

unfortunatly there is not really enough space for a heat sink, so a fan might be my only option... but plugging it in to my computer is a good idea, i guess after riding longer distance my first few times it I will just have plug it in and see what it reads for temp.


----------

